
Can You Pass a C.E.O. Test? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/15/business/15cornerweb.html?_r=1&em
======
lionhearted
Tangential Question:

"Page: * 1 * 2 * 3 * 4 Next Page »"

Is there some usability/design advantage of having an article split into pages
like this? CPM advertising revenue? It drives me nuts - sometimes you can
escape it with print view, but it slows down reading and forces you to
navigate/break train of thought a few times per article.

~~~
thomaspaine
It's because when you read that article you have to click to a new page 3
times. Thus what would be 1 page view for an article becomes 4 page views.
More page views = more impressions = more ad revenue.

~~~
zealog
Though, for me, it results in fewer visits to the site.

I would venture to guess that each of those clicks are less valuable than 25%
of a single click, but many publishers are always looking to fleece their
advertisers any way they can.

